# R. Galliano - Opale Concerto



## dsch (6 Июл 2011)

Предлагаю всем желающим ознакомиться с видеозаписью моего исполнения этого замечательного произведения. 
Как оказалось, вполне прилично звучит и в достаточно камерном составе.
Заранее прошу прощения за всякие шероховатости в исполнении. Думаю, можно небольшую скидку сделать на госовское волнение
Место действия: Госэкзамен по специальности в Воронежской Государственной Академии Искусств, 23 мая 2011 г.
Буду благодарен любым отзывам, критику приемлю с радостью.
С уважением, Алексей.

На youtube, к сожалению, не поместилось, вот ссылка на другой видеохостинг:

Opale concerto


----------



## Accord261 (6 Июл 2011)

Действительно очень хорошо звучит! Замечательное исполнение!!Все звучит в стиле,это самое главное. Единственное- очень сложно полностью повторить манеру игры Гальяно, поэтому каденции стоит играть в его стиле,но должно быть что-то свое! И в первой части переходы в разделах довести до логической связи,чтоб не было длительных и частых цезур и остановок,это лучше для формы в данной части.Мы вот тоже собираемся в будущем сезоне играть именно таким составом этот концерт, ноты только к сожалению на народный состав и без каденций, будем мучиться перекладывать. Я аконкагуа Пьяццолла играл и заметил,что каденции всегда должны быть в собственной трактовке.


----------



## dsch (6 Июл 2011)

Спасибо, полезные замечания!


----------

